# hi



## Zack3537 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello from corpus Christi Texas . I'm new here. What's new?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2010)

Zack3537,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 27, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas there Brother Zack.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## JTM (Nov 27, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Zack3537 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome Brother Zack!


----------



## peace out (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdy, zack3537


----------

